# Marking Tools



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Every tool that leaves the shop has blue spray paint on it. From my hammer to my chop. All of them in the spot that would be the hardest to clean off. Some get repainted a couple of times a year and some of them get painted every couple of years.

As has been said it's mostly to keep honest people honest and so that someone I may work with knows it's mine from across the room. I know a couple of others that use florescent orange, purple, white and green.


----------



## nailit69 (Sep 8, 2010)

I used to engrave, paint, take down serial #s', till the last time my tools were stolen.

I had 2 *HUGE* Knack boxes weighing in around 700 lbs each fully loaded, chained together with a 16" length of chain stolen, they moved them 8" at a time out to the driveway and drug them up the hill and loaded em up somehow into the back of my site truck and drove off with it all. 

Cops came dusted for prints, and said "sorry" and "my tools were probably 1/2 way to California by then". That was a huge loss for me... $18,000.00 in tools and truck plus a few days to get retooled, just glad it was all insured, never saw any of my tools again either.

I just take everything home with me at night too unless it's a job where someone is living.


----------

